# Dex-Cool Fears



## Bob L Musser (Jan 5, 2006)

Just purchased 04 GTO with 21K and have experienced 2 temp. spikes. I read all of the disasters with "Death-Cool" & would like any suggestions on possible coolant replacement that still satisfies warranty. I,m definitely not waiting til 5yrs. or 150K for replacing coolant. Bob


----------



## adearmas2 (Jan 2, 2006)

Bob L Musser said:


> Just purchased 04 GTO with 21K and have experienced 2 temp. spikes. I read all of the disasters with "Death-Cool" & would like any suggestions on possible coolant replacement that still satisfies warranty. I,m definitely not waiting til 5yrs. or 150K for replacing coolant. Bob



What you hear about dex cool?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Bob L Musser said:


> Just purchased 04 GTO with 21K and have experienced 2 temp. spikes. I read all of the disasters with "Death-Cool" & would like any suggestions on possible coolant replacement that still satisfies warranty. I,m definitely not waiting til 5yrs. or 150K for replacing coolant. Bob


I've never liked Dex-Cool. I feel that it's partly to blame for the reason why I see so much premature gasket failures on v8 and 6 cyl engines...I've changed intake gaskets on v6's that were only about 2 years old. It even leaks past hose connections, clogs up radiator caps, etc...

I'll probably stick with it in my GTO, but I'll treat it like it needs to be flushed every two years instead of believing that it's a longlife coolant.


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

Your car is NOT getting hot. It needs the instrument panel either reprogramed or replaced (depends on VIN of car). There is a TSB for this repair! It has nothing to do with your dex-cool coolant.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Agreed. Have your instrument cluster checked out. There's a software problem that causes the temp indicator to spike. If you just started you car after it has been sitting all night -- and you get a max temp indication within a minute or two -- that isn't a coolant problem.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

VQ35DE said:


> Your car is NOT getting hot. It needs the instrument panel either reprogramed or replaced (depends on VIN of car). There is a TSB for this repair! It has nothing to do with your dex-cool coolant.


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 050849003 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10013486 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 
Summary: 
SPEEDOMETER ERRATIC MOVEMENT FUEL GAUGE DOES NOT GO TO FULL AFTER FILLING ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE GAUGE READS HOT AND COOLANT TEMPERATURE LIGHT ILLUMINATES. *EH


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004
> Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP.
> Service Bulletin Num : 050849003 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 2005
> NHTSA Item Number: 10013486
> ...


You're all over these today Randy!:lol: :cheers


----------



## Bob L Musser (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks, It was my fault in connecting the two items,(Dex-Cool & Temp spike). My Bad. I will call my dealer about instrument panel...........Bob


----------



## Bob L Musser (Jan 5, 2006)

I appreciate your sentiment, it really scared me when I came across Dex-Cool's recent history and the fact that GM is standing firm behind this product doesn't sit well with me. I did contact my long-time independant mechanic, Carolina Imports, Craig races corvettes and he has also heard of the horror stories but he uses Dex-Cool in his vette, but he added that he drains & breaks down his engine a lot more than the average street car so he suggested and, you might want to check this out also, to switch to Peak Global coolant which is designed for aluminum block engines. Anyway he said I should sleep better at nights.............Bob


----------

